# Getting new rims/tires



## SERialThreatz (May 29, 2002)

ive had problems with 17inch rims, now im just dropping dwn to 16's, can anyone help me out with what size tires i should get because i have a 2inch drop w/kyb's (not adjustable) i dont want them to rub on rear struts like my 17's did, soo i guess 16's is my best bet.........

holla back

lil vinny


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

It's not just the diameter of the rim that determines whether or not you will rub any part of you car. It is also the offset of the rim, the width of the rim, and the size of the tire. 17s could fit if all the parameters are correct.

A safe way to get that all correct is to go over to TireRack.com and run through the wheel guide.


----------

